# Coding From Home



## msbrowning (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello All,

I am looking to do some contract work coding from home, possibly on a part-time basis, for extra income. Does anyone know of a company looking for part-time coders? I already work full time. Also, I am looking to work for a remote coding company that offers benefits and I am interested in a traveling position as a coder. I sent my resume to RAM but I did not get a response. Please share with me any information that you may have on part-time contract coding (remote), a remote coding company that offers benefits and a company that hires/needs traveling coders.

Thanks in advance,
Nikky, CPC, CPC-P


----------



## Lekishak (Jul 15, 2008)

*Remote Coding*

Hello,

I've been reading info on a company called Medassurant. The website is www.medassurant.com. I have a friend employed with a company called Kforce. They offer benefits and you can work from home. Medassurant doesn't currently offer benefits from what I've heard. I think the website is www.kforce.com. If not you can do a google search.


Good luck


----------



## msbrowning (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you. I will check Kforce as I already work for MedAssurant. Thanks again......

Nikky, CPC, CPC-P


----------



## dcraven (Jul 17, 2008)

*Medassurant*

Nicki,
Are you happy with Medassurant?


----------



## Icode4U (Jul 18, 2008)

*MedAssurant*

I am in training this week with MedAssurant.  The training is very very good.  The trainer is patient, nice and encouraging.  It really sounds like  a great company to work for.  However I have been fishing in the forums for someone that has some longevity with the company to give some insight about a long term working relationship with them.  They are very strict and high standards to meet the promises that they make to the payors that they contract with.  With all the changes in coding, I believe that we are going to see more and more quality risk adjustment coding.  The baby boomers will soon be signing up for these managed care Medicare plans.  We get our test today, if I pass with 95% accuracy, then I can start working for them.  It is a hard decision to take a step into the unknown and give up a solid "comfortable" position in coding.  It truely is a leap of faith.  Psoitive is you can work your 40 hours anytime of the day or night withing the 7 day work week.  If you can't sleep, get up and code. WOW


----------



## deja53 (Jul 18, 2008)

*MedAssurant*

Is the training onsite or done remotely?


Tammy


----------



## Icode4U (Jul 19, 2008)

*medassurant training*

it is done remotely - the trainer is in Maryland, you are in your home (any state) you log into a Webinar and dial in on the phone.  Great Training!  I just finished my test.  I feel really confident.  You do have to take alot of notes to catch all the hints and suggestions.  They mail you a laptop and scanner.  Home coders don't really need a scanner.  Training very very good.  I am really impressed.  Now I just need to decide what to do, keep current job - quit and code from home.  Code from home would put $12,000 more into my pocket.  However you have to think about socialization.


----------



## gindles2 (Jul 19, 2008)

I start my training on Monday. Do you know how long you have to wait for your test results so that you can start the actual work?


----------



## msbrowning (Jul 19, 2008)

They send your results on Monday before the office closes. If you do not pass the test, you will get one more chance to pass it, the good thing is that they tell you which questions you missed.


----------



## jluther (Jul 20, 2008)

*Medassurant training*

Is the training for five, eight hour days and is this Monday thru friday?  Also what time of day.  Someone mentioned that the trainer is in Maryland so is the training done on east coast time?


----------



## Icode4U (Jul 21, 2008)

*MedAssurant*

The training is 11-5 EST, Monday - Friday.


----------



## ocook (Jul 21, 2008)

Icode4U said:


> it is done remotely - the trainer is in Maryland, you are in your home (any state) you log into a Webinar and dial in on the phone.  Great Training!  I just finished my test.  I feel really confident.  You do have to take alot of notes to catch all the hints and suggestions.  They mail you a laptop and scanner.  Home coders don't really need a scanner.  Training very very good.  I am really impressed.  Now I just need to decide what to do, keep current job - quit and code from home.  Code from home would put $12,000 more into my pocket.  However you have to think about socialization.


I code 4 U... I have worked with Medassurant and the most regretfull thing i could ever say is to PLEASE DON'T LEAVE YOUR FULL TIME JOB FOR THEM!!! I can't stress this enough. I have yet to hear of anyone being with them for years. You have your own oppinion and I wish you well but please do further research about the company before you let go of your full time stable job.!!! Please!!!


----------



## sandyy2510 (Jul 22, 2008)

*HI*

What is the salary range??


----------



## Icode4U (Jul 22, 2008)

*MedAssurant*



ocook said:


> I code 4 U... I have worked with Medassurant and the most regretfull thing i could ever say is to PLEASE DON'T LEAVE YOUR FULL TIME JOB FOR THEM!!! I can't stress this enough. I have yet to hear of anyone being with them for years. You have your own oppinion and I wish you well but please do further research about the company before you let go of your full time stable job.!!! Please!!!



ocook~
Thank you.  I have been waiting for someone to step up and tell me something.  All I have run across is newly employed staff, that are pretty happy.  There is a non compete contract that you have to sign, I put a call into them, to explain it in laymans terms.  I am not going to sign it unless I understand it.  The preceptor that I spoke with said she had never heard of such a thing.  I can't believe that someone has not questioned the contract.  I am suspicious because they want you to keep a 32hr wk job and give them 40.  I got my test score yesterday, and there were real patient files in my download.  I expressed the concern in regards to PHI and HIPAA, I have not returned my paperwork and there fore not covered under their confidentiality agreement.  I don't see how one would transition from a traditional job into the remote job with out some concessions being made.
You said to "research further" can you lead me where to look?
Thank you for responding.


----------



## Jewels2 (Sep 8, 2008)

This sounds great, do you know if they're any part time positions?  I would love to do this from home on a part-time basis.  Is it different specialities?


----------



## pamc (Sep 8, 2008)

Icode4U said:


> it is done remotely - the trainer is in Maryland, you are in your home (any state) you log into a Webinar and dial in on the phone.  Great Training!  I just finished my test.  I feel really confident.  You do have to take alot of notes to catch all the hints and suggestions.  They mail you a laptop and scanner.  Home coders don't really need a scanner.  Training very very good.  I am really impressed.  Now I just need to decide what to do, keep current job - quit and code from home.  Code from home would put $12,000 more into my pocket.  However you have to think about socialization.


----------



## pamc (Sep 8, 2008)

*Med Assurant*



pamc said:


>



Please, please, please, think long and hard before you quit your current job. I know its not my place or my business, but I have been with MA for 3 months now and I was given an ultimatum to do or keep my current job (7 years and going) and resign from MA because I was having a hard time doing 40 hours a week at both places, I stuck it out and I am still working for both company's; however (BUT)......here is the kicker, we received email from MA today stating our hours may be reduced and there are not many reviews right now to keep everyone working. Now if I had quit my day job, I would have really been in bad shape. I thank God that I did not. I do not have any idea how many scans I will get now from week to week with MA. I am not able to download anymore tonight, so that means my hours will be short. I know I have went on and on, but please think before you quit your current job.


----------



## johnithomas (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree with "pamc". Please do not quit your day job. I did only to find out weeks later that the work had run out. No warning, no nothing. I went 4 weeks without a paycheck. I do find MA funny b\c they want you to work 40 hrs but then when they don't have work they expect you to sit around to wait for them, and you can only hope that they will have more work. I was lucky b\c this was not my primary source of income, but I do know for others it was and they were really hurting. To all out there I know it's a huge plus to work at home, but if you are going to be working for MA- DONT,DONT, DONT, quit your day job or have another source of income. Trust me you will be sorry if you dont.


----------



## ggmaui (Sep 9, 2008)

*letter*



pamc said:


> Please, please, please, think long and hard before you quit your current job. I know its not my place or my business, but I have been with MA for 3 months now and I was given an ultimatum to do or keep my current job (7 years and going) and resign from MA because I was having a hard time doing 40 hours a week at both places, I stuck it out and I am still working for both company's; however (BUT)......here is the kicker, we received email from MA today stating our hours may be reduced and there are not many reviews right now to keep everyone working. Now if I had quit my day job, I would have really been in bad shape. I thank God that I did not. I do not have any idea how many scans I will get now from week to week with MA. I am not able to download anymore tonight, so that means my hours will be short. I know I have went on and on, but please think before you quit your current job.




I currently work for MA did not receive letter can you email me a copy?  ggmaui@hawaii.rr.com, thanks.


----------

